# More pictures of my creation!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Here are some old pictures that I made for past 5 years. FYI - petty2.JPG (the petty roadrunner is orginial with no glass and I made the superbird). Roadsuper.JPG (I had two superbird body with broken wing and front nose so I converted them into roadrunner body with tyco ultimate police front bumper and blower). Check them out and enjoy! 

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/roadsuper.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/roadsuper1.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/birds.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/petty2.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/jlgeneral.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/pettymag.JPG

 Wes


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
I gotta say, I like your style! I've never seen those cares done that way before and they really look good. Changing the Superbird bodies and adding the other grill give the car a whole different look--really neat. The paint schemes are great too. That old Tyco Roadrunner I beleive is one of the hardest and rarest Petty cars to obtain. Good work! Thanks for giving us a view















Cheers


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Nice. What kind of wheels did you put on the Petty Magnum?  :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Roadrner, those wheels were from hot wheels. I would run it and the wheel would fly off .. so i only use them for display/picture. 

thanks
wes


----------

